# Sheffield's abandoned pubs: installment 2



## HughieD (Oct 13, 2014)

As promised here's part two of my derelict pubs of Sheffield project. Part 1 can be found here:

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=29762"]Sheffield's abandoned pubs: instalment 1 [/ame]


18. The Elm Tree, Manor Top. Current Status: empty/under offer



Pub36a by HughieDW, on Flickr


19. The Wellington, Darnall. Current Status: empty/for sale



Pub18a by HughieDW, on Flickr


20. The Duke of York, Darnall. Current Status: empty/to let



Pub20a by HughieDW, on Flickr


21. Fara's, Attercliffe. Current status: empty/for sale



Pub21a by HughieDW, on Flickr


22. The Britannia, Attercliffe. Current Status: empty



Pub22a by HughieDW, on Flickr


23. The Travellers Inn, Attercliffe. Current Status: empty



Pub23a by HughieDW, on Flickr


24. The Greyhound, Attercliffe. Current Status: converted to office space.



Pub24a by HughieDW, on Flickr


25. The Burgoyne Arms, Lower Walkley. Current Status: boarded up/empty



Pub25a by HughieDW, on Flickr


26. Bath Hotel, Walkley. Current Status: converted to accommodation



Pub26a by HughieDW, on Flickr


27. The Upperthorpe Hotel, Upperthorpe. Current Status: empty/to let



Pub27a by HughieDW, on Flickr


28. The Stockroom, Sheffield City Centre. Current Status: empty/for sale



Pub28b by HughieDW, on Flickr


29. The Queen's Hotel, Sheffield City Centre. Current Status: empty/for sale



Pub29a by HughieDW, on Flickr


30. The Hare and Hounds, The Wicker. Current Status: boarded up



Pub30a by HughieDW, on Flickr


31. The Alexandra, Sheffield City Centre. Current Status: converted into accommodation



Pub31a by HughieDW, on Flickr


32. The Corner Pin, Burngreave. Current Status: converted into business space



Pub32a by HughieDW, on Flickr


33. The Cocked Hat, Attercliffe. Current Status: empty



Pub33a by HughieDW, on Flickr


34. Fleur De Lys, Totley. Current Status: empty/for sale



Pub34a by HughieDW, on Flickr


35. The Market Tavern, Sheffield City Centre. Current Status: empty/due for demolition(?)



Pub35a by HughieDW, on Flickr


36. The Pheasant Inn, Sheffield Lane Top. Current Status: boarded up/for sale




Pub19a by HughieDW, on Flickr


Any corrections/up-dates/info welcome.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Oct 13, 2014)

Great stuff! Most closed pubs around Bristol are either turned into Tesco Express shops or demolished to make way for flats.


----------



## ironsky (Oct 13, 2014)

Elm Tree closed c2007 a Welsh landlady kept this and had a baseball bat under the bar to keep order, Market Tavern my family ran this pub in the 1930s was a Berni Inn in the 1970s sadly closed though drugs in January 2006, Corner Pin was a real steel workers pub it sold Stones a real shame was a friendly pub closure must be very recent ran by a Jamaican guy called Trevor, Queens Hotel a fine pub which sold Wards beer had rooms to let ended its days as a gay haunt where 'anything goes' partying took place closed in 1997, Upperthorpe Hotel been closed for three years no takers so far, Pheasant Inn closed 2012, Fluer De lyes closed 2013 going to be turned into flats, Bath Hotel closed 2009/10, Crooked Hat barely open for trade at present up for let, Faras was originally called Cutlers Arms basic three room pub closed 2012, Alexander Hotel very much a Irish haunt had a beautiful staircase in the bar area closed 2013,Hare and Hounds closed 2003 been squatted in and set on fire since, Wellington closed 2010, Duke of York a nice eye catching design closing date unknown, Stockroom a rockers and goth pub closed 2010, Travellers Rest closed c 2007, Britannia built in 1772 closed in 2010, Greyhound been struggling for years to stay open closed 2013, Burgoyne Arms closed June 2008 a complete wreck now days.


----------



## chazman (Oct 13, 2014)

its sad and a tell tale sign of hard up punters and a different way of living nowadays for most folk,cheaper booze in supermarkets, the breadman and milkman wiped out and now the pubs. i like your pics though.good work


----------



## HughieD (Oct 21, 2014)

Cheers Chazman. Please to say those two reports have cleared my archives out as empty pubs go. We don't want any more pubs closing in our neck o' the woods....


----------



## coffee (Jan 10, 2015)

It is amazing that some pubs fail and others prosper.

There was an old pub not far from me that closed and was demolished then a few years later a company spends over a million pounds building a new pub virtually across the road and it is doing fine


----------



## HughieD (Jan 10, 2015)

coffee said:


> It is amazing that some pubs fail and others prosper.
> 
> There was an old pub not far from me that closed and was demolished then a few years later a company spends over a million pounds building a new pub virtually across the road and it is doing fine



Bonkers innit?


----------

